# New library from OT and NI - ARKHIS



## EwigWanderer (Jul 8, 2020)

Just found out about this..

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/cinematic/arkhis/?content=5451


----------



## ka00 (Jul 8, 2020)

ARKHIS! Can anyone tell if these are new recordings? I'm still early in the walkthrough.


----------



## Brian99 (Jul 8, 2020)

It's from Native Instruments not OT.


----------



## Igorianych (Jul 8, 2020)

Will appear as the next step in the evolution of Time collections


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 8, 2020)

Brian99 said:


> It's from Native Instruments not OT.


It's a collaboration.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jul 8, 2020)

Brian99 said:


> It's from Native Instruments not OT.


Yes, but OT is behind this.


----------



## Satorious (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow, this sounds absolutely fantastic out of the box... I just wish it had a "randomise" option!


----------



## Zee (Jul 8, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Can anyone tell if these are new recordings? I'm still early in the walkthrough


He states at the start of the walkthrough that they've selected from their collection of samples, so my guess it's not new but maybe they've edited the samples to fit the engine


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 8, 2020)

Komplete 13 is looking better and better each day :D


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 8, 2020)

I will post later more about the Library, but NI&OT approached me to write a demo for the library (Track 08 awakening).

And I was really shocked how good it is and now I'm even more shocked about how cheap it is:o


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 8, 2020)

Zee said:


> He states at the start of the walkthrough that they've selected from their collection of samples, so my guess it's not new but maybe they've edited the samples to fit the engine


Partly new, partly old


----------



## JonSolo (Jul 8, 2020)

Yes, change the misleading title of this thread. At best it should read new Collab between OT and NI.


----------



## Satorious (Jul 8, 2020)

Just stumbled on to this related video


----------



## zolhof (Jul 8, 2020)

OT knock it out of the park with this one! Tasteful sounds, simple and elegant design... and the option to disable animations is awesome! Other devs should follow this idea.


----------



## stfciu (Jul 8, 2020)

This actually sounds really good. And the engine is well approached.


----------



## BassClef (Jul 8, 2020)

Similar to Elysion but with fewer layers and without a layer appreciator. I like the sounds. Does anyone know if cc11 will control volume and wether or not your sustain peddle will work with this?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 8, 2020)

BassClef said:


> Similar to Elysion but with fewer layers and without a layer appreciator. I like the sounds. Does anyone know if cc11 will control volume and wether or not your sustain peddle will work with this?


No and yes


----------



## Rory (Jul 8, 2020)

Satorious said:


> Just stumbled on to this related video





Robert Dudzic is an interesting choice for early access. I subscribe to his channel, which is unusual and sometimes quite interesting. He's a New York area sound effects/ambience guy, not a musician. He's done some work with RØDE in the past in relation to ambisonic recording of sound effects and background ambience.


----------



## Marsen (Jul 8, 2020)

First thought: Not again a same sounding cinematic instrument. 

Then I read the name "Orchestral Tools", and it had my full attention!


----------



## AndyP (Jul 8, 2020)

It reminds me of Time Micro, but with a much better interface. More control and possibilities for individualization.
The sound is very appealing. And it's a Kontakt library and not based on Sine. 
I'm afraid I can't remember exactly how it was with Sales at NI. I think newer libraries were often excluded for 1 year?


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 8, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Komplete 13 is looking better and better each day :D





Thank you for the reminder & mentioning this possibility.
My itch to purchase this immediately has been relieved 😅 
Yes this looks interesting but as someone who already uses Komplete Ultimate I also suspect this will be included in some form of Komplete.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 8, 2020)

Zee said:


> He states at the start of the walkthrough that they've selected from their collection of samples, so my guess it's not new but maybe they've edited the samples to fit the engine


There is some new material, which I started with going into this demo...


----------



## unclecheeks (Jul 8, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> Thank you for the reminder & mentioning this possibility.
> My itch to purchase this immediately has been relieved 😅
> Yes this looks interesting but as someone who already uses Komplete Ultimate I also suspect this will be included in some form of Komplete.



Don't forget that you can buy it now, then sell the license later when you upgrade to K13U!


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 8, 2020)

True but I don’t have the patience purchase something knowing I will then have to try to sell it a few months later.


----------



## Banquet (Jul 8, 2020)

So I was wanting to pick up Time Micro and Macro - would this be a serious alternative? (It’s a lot cheaper!)


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 8, 2020)

not inspiring to me at all 🤷‍♂️ 

same with "symphonic ai" from samplelogic/redroomaudio which I got another $50 off coupon on top of the intro price vie email - so its only 199 instead of 499...but I still dont want it.

the lack of G.A.S. is a great feeling 😃


----------



## unclecheeks (Jul 8, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> True but I don’t have the patience purchase something knowing I will then have to try to sell it a few months later.



... But you have the patience to wait a few months to get the library? You, sir, are one disciplined man!


----------



## Satorious (Jul 8, 2020)

Banquet said:


> So I was wanting to pick up Time Micro and Macro - would this be a serious alternative? (It’s a lot cheaper!)


If it helps - the question for me is the other way around - do I need this when I have Time Macro/Micro? I'm finding the new Interface slick and more usable, it does appear to be "more of the same" with less source instruments - but price-wise it's rather tempting... I would say go for it personally!


----------



## MillsMixx (Jul 8, 2020)

Does this instrument run in Kontakt? I don't see a library tab view in the walkthough.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jul 8, 2020)

MillsMixx said:


> Does this instrument run in Kontakt? I don't see a library tab view in the walkthough.


Yeah, at the bottom of the page in the "At a Glance Section" it says: 
"For use with: Free KONTAKT PLAYER version 6.2.2 and higher, or KONTAKT version 6.2.2 and higher."


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 8, 2020)

@unclecheeks 
I don’t know if it’s discipline or frugality,I don’t like spending the little time and 💰I have only to turn around and than try to sell later because I knowingly bought the library twice.
i have so many libraries I haven’t even scratched the surface of,I feel little to no reason to needlessly add to the pile.
You say discipline I say cheap. lol 😂


----------



## Banquet (Jul 8, 2020)

Satorious said:


> If it helps - the question for me is the other way around - do I need this when I have Time Macro/Micro? I'm finding the new Interface slick and more usable, it does appear to be "more of the same" with less source instruments - but price-wise it's rather tempting... I would say go for it personally!



Thanks, sounds like good advice. If I go for this I know Time is going to go on sale when ported to Sine, so I just have to be sure I won’t still be tempted to buy it! .


----------



## AndyP (Jul 8, 2020)

Satorious said:


> If it helps - the question for me is the other way around - do I need this when I have Time Macro/Micro? I'm finding the new Interface slick and more usable, it does appear to be "more of the same" with less source instruments - but price-wise it's rather tempting... I would say go for it personally!


This! It sounds similar but has the better interface. I have Time Micro, but to be honest I rarely use it.
A year or two ago, I wouldn't have thought twice. Meanwhile I think much longer. I feel the same with Symphonic AI although I could get it very cheap. 
No GAS yet ...


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 8, 2020)

This does look excellent!! I have been considering getting Time Macro and Micro but I have found them a little too expensive at full price but this looks like it provides similar sounds at a much cheaper price. Im quite tempted to just get it now but know this will most likely end up in Komplete 13 Ultimate.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 8, 2020)

There are so many new libraries coming out, it's getting ridiculous, especially in a time where not many people have money. LOL Seems almost counterproductive unless they're selling for super cheap. Not to derail the thread, but now that I think about it...there may be some new products that are purposely being held off until after this is over for that very reason. Anyway, sounds great...might consider this for sure.

Wondering how useful the sounds would be without the layering? I saw solo strings in the drop down or are they meant to just layer?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 8, 2020)

Sounds interesting - demos 10 and 11 - same file. :(


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 8, 2020)

For those saying to wait for K13, is this speculation that it will be added or you guys read that somewhere? Not all new libraries get added.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 8, 2020)

I would like to see a walkthrough with the single source patches. Not only layers to get an impression of the possibilities. For example the guitar, how is it playable?


----------



## Satorious (Jul 8, 2020)

I'd like to see this also. I suspect it's about as playable as a regular Time Micro/Macro patch - but maybe it's a little more flexible?


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 8, 2020)

@Alex Niedt Do you plan on doing a walkthrough/blank page on this library? Is there a master FX on/off switch? Like the sounds, but curious what lies beneath the FX. Thanks!


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 8, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I would like to see a walkthrough with the single source patches. Not only layers to get an impression of the possibilities. For example the guitar, how is it playable?



I'd also be interested to hear what the individual patches sound like. Also, I have noticed that it is only an 18 GB library in comparison Time Macro is 85 GB of samples.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 8, 2020)

Sooo now I have some time.

As already stated I got asked by NI/OT to write a demo for Arkhis (Number 8 - Awakening), and as many of you know I got other betas from OT previously. I think the typical warning of bias is appropriate here...^^

That being said, god I love this library. The first few hours I was extremley hyped about it. I’m now a little bit more cooled down and can see it with more objective eyes.

So here are my observations:
The sample content seems to be from all kind of different OT libraries, mostly all the ”weird” articulations like those 5th drops from Time Macro/Micro, multiphonics from Arks etc.
The core of this library is all Orchestral. Complimented with a few additionally plucked 
Instruments. It is weird to me that NI not really states what sources are included, so here a list from the top of my hat. No accsess to my computer right now.

Strings, from symphonic to quartet in size
Brass
Winds
all types of mallets
Harps
Mandolins
Guitars
Dulcimer
...

All samples with very flowing and evolving characteristics in so many different combinations, sonically beautiful and rich. Till now I only spoke about the individual samples. Then these samples get paired up in packs of 3 with a simple and straight forward interface. Pure joy to play with these patches. 

Basically it’s a big repackage of the best unique samples from OT with added magic by NI.
It always stays organic for me, it blends extremely well with my orchestral samples.

They promote it as this perfect underscore tool (which it is) tough for me this a impressionism machine. I always went into this direction whI’ll playing on my keyboard and it was so easy to creat such a vibe.
So easy that it felt not right... but thats a different discussion...

Patches that I recommend checking out:
Flowing Fifths
Plucked Fifths
Lamenti (not sure 100% about the name)
and the individual sample "Orchestral Sparkle 2" just to name a few, so much to discover here.

For me it is was I hoped Orchestral Swarms would be.

My resume: this will be my secret tool to add sparkle and sonically interesting color to my sometimes to static midi orchestra. At this prize it’s a steal. Check the demos, I felt they gave a very honest represantaion of what you can buy here.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 8, 2020)

Alex Niedt said:


> There is some new material, which I started with going into this demo...



Love it! The intro is so delicate, a little bit of a Desplat feeling



Banquet said:


> So I was wanting to pick up Time Micro and Macro - would this be a serious alternative? (It’s a lot cheaper!)


Even though they share some samples they are very different beasts. If you where considered buying Time Macro and Micro I would recommend you Time Macro and Arkhis.



AndyP said:


> I would like to see a walkthrough with the single source patches. Not only layers to get an impression of the possibilities. For example the guitar, how is it playable?


it‘s not playable in traditional sense, more like flowing pads



Satorious said:


> I'd like to see this also. I suspect it's about as playable as a regular Time Micro/Macro patch - but maybe it's a little more flexible?


Yes, you could compare them in playability


----------



## Satorious (Jul 8, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> I'd also be interested to hear what the individual patches sound like. Also, I have noticed that it is only an 18 GB library in comparison Time Macro is 85 GB of samples.


I didn't see anything regarding different Mic positions - so perhaps this forms part of the answer?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 8, 2020)

Satorious said:


> I didn't see anything regarding different Mic positions - so perhaps this forms part of the answer?


One mic mix indeed


----------



## Alex Niedt (Jul 8, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> @Alex Niedt Do you plan on doing a walkthrough/blank page on this library? Is there a master FX on/off switch? Like the sounds, but curious what lies beneath the FX. Thanks!


Not sure! And I actually made the demo with alpha material, so I haven't even seen the actual interface yet, haha.

To touch on other questions about comparisons with the TIME libraries, I find Arkhis just as gorgeous and inspiring. Literally every patch I played felt like a new piece unfolding. If you like making beautiful music, there's plenty to build on here, for sure. I've been playing with a ton of new material lately and definitely connected with this library the most.



Nils Neumann said:


> Love it! The intro is so delicate, a little bit of a Desplat feeling


Thank you! I know his name, but can't say I've ever actively listened to his music. Will check him out.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 8, 2020)

Satorious said:


> I didn't see anything regarding different Mic positions - so perhaps this forms part of the answer?



Yeah that would make sense. Similar to the Inspires that have the mic one mix. It certainly sounds good.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 8, 2020)

Alex Niedt said:


> Not sure! And I actually made the demo with alpha material, so I haven't even seen the actual interface yet, haha.
> 
> To touch on other questions about comparisons with the TIME libraries, I find Arkhis just as gorgeous and inspiring. Literally every patch I played felt like a new piece unfolding. If you like making beautiful music, there's plenty to build on here, for sure. I've been playing with a ton of new material lately and definitely connected with this library the most.
> 
> ...



So would you say its comparable/similar to the OT TIME libraries and what aspects of the TIME are different to what Arkhis offers and vice versa?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 8, 2020)

Does the LFO sync to tempo?


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 8, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Does the LFO sync to tempo?


Piggybacking off of that...

I'm also curious if there's any way to assign the ADSR/LFO to each layer's pitch slider? Or if the pitch slider can at least be assigned to a CC.. This would be hugely useful for sound design, but so far seems like it only does amp lfo/envelope.


----------



## BassClef (Jul 8, 2020)

Playing with it now...


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jul 8, 2020)

It sounds incredible! I really love it, my only worry is that with some underscoring/ambient libraries like this, it can be difficult to add more instruments, when there's already quite a lot going on, so any additions don't always fit, which makes some patches hard to get along with


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 8, 2020)

pawelmorytko said:


> It sounds incredible! I really love it, my only worry is that with some underscoring/ambient libraries like this, it can be difficult to add more instruments, when there's already quite a lot going on, so any additions don't always fit, which makes some patches hard to get along with



Is their any patches that are quite playable that you could maybe use for some melodic lines or is it mainly pad like and ambient instruments which would be used mainly for underscoring?

I'm quite tempted by this library! If it didn't have the possibility of being in Komplete 13 Ultimate then i would have probably purchased it by now.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 8, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> Is their any patches that are quite playable that you could maybe use for some melodic lines or is it mainly pad like and ambient instruments which would be used for mainly for underscoring?
> 
> I'm quite tempted by this library! If it didn't have the possibility of being in Komplete 13 Ultimate then i would have probably purchased it by now.


No patches that are suited for melodie.


----------



## KEM (Jul 8, 2020)

Watching the walkthrough now, absolutely love the sound of this, definitely will be picking this up!!


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 8, 2020)

I agree, it sounds awesome..but..with all these one finger instant scoring tools, the continued value of composers can't help but go down..and as melody, motivic development, etc are no longer required (desired?) in movie scores, soon the studio janitor will be able to knock off the score before going home..
Of course, I'm sure I'll wind up getting it as part of a Komplete bundle down the road..


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 8, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> Sooo now I have some time.
> 
> As already stated I got asked by NI/OT to write a demo for Arkhis (Number 8 - Awakening), and as many of you know I got other betas from OT previously. I think the typical warning of bias is appropriate here...^^
> 
> ...


Just heard it. SO beautiful!!! Well done!! I will definitely be waiting for K13 to get this library 😂


----------



## BassClef (Jul 8, 2020)

...really enjoying this. I like that cc11 does control preset volume. I already a see a few things I wish it had... 1) an empty preset to easily start building your own. 2) mute/solo buttons for each of the three layers. 3) a feature to normalize the volume while moving the mod wheel through the layers. Currently, as you add layers the volume increases, but I can see times where I would like to morph in and out of the layers without volume increase/decrease.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 8, 2020)

One) I wonder why this isn't a Sine library. 

Two) it seems like NI is leaning more towards media composers with this installment of Komplete Ultimate: Arkhis, Straylight, Pharlight, Mysteria, and a high-level set of solo strings. These aren't tools aimed at the EDM Maschine crowd. 
Noire is two pianos, but it also has an engine for creating moody soundscapes that are ideal for composers, and I would say the same about Mallet Flux. 

Still hoping for a new Discovery series plus a new set of FX, including Raum.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 8, 2020)

Moody soundscapes will become passé the minute I invest more heavily in tools like this.

I still want it, though. Sounds great.


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 8, 2020)

I like what I hear in the walkthrough but it's not enough to make me pull the trigger. Definitely need to get a better idea of how far I can take this and I'll need to hear individual sound categories. Gonna wait for more videos.


----------



## Fleer (Jul 8, 2020)

I think we’ll see an ARKHER before Komplete 13 is out.


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 8, 2020)

I want to get this but I'll wait for Komplete 13 I think. I'm still on Komplete 12 standard edition not ultimate but if this and some of the other recent ones get included into Komplete 13 Ultimate then ill certainly be tempted to go up to the ultimate version. How much would it normally be to go from a previous standard version of Komplete to the newest Ultimate version of Komplete?


----------



## Fleer (Jul 8, 2020)

Or will ARKHIS and ARKHER be confined to an upcoming Komplete 13 CE (Collector’s Edition), together with the Stradivari?


----------



## John R Wilson (Jul 8, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Or will ARKHIS and ARKHER be limited to a new Collector’s Edition, together with the Stradivari?



Might end up in the KU collectors edition if that ends up being the case. That would be annoying.


----------



## BezO (Jul 8, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Komplete 13 is looking better and better each day :D


Yeah, I hope most of what's been released since 12 ends up in 13. The timing is right.


----------



## ka00 (Jul 8, 2020)

Fleer said:


> ARKHIS and ARKHER



A New Cologne From Berlin.


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 8, 2020)

With all the very good NI libraries released in the last year, I think I will upgrade to Komplete 13 as soon they announce instead to wait for the first sales. I hope they announce soon!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jul 8, 2020)

Did anyone else notice that "Arkhis" begins with "Ark?"

Best,

Geoff


----------



## stfciu (Jul 8, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> Did anyone else notice that "Arkhis" begins with "Ark?"
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Whose Ark is it in this case?


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 9, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> This does look excellent!! I have been considering getting Time Macro and Micro but I have found them a little too expensive at full price but this looks like it provides similar sounds at a much cheaper price. Im quite tempted to just get it now but know this will most likely end up in Komplete 13 Ultimate.


I got Time Macro for 50% off last year direct from NI. If I were guessing you may be able to buy both Time Micro and Macro for 50-63% off at some point thru NI. Patience.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 9, 2020)

My track is now available on YouTube too


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 9, 2020)

I did a little track with Arkhis, featuring some additional instruments by Orchestral Tools and NI. Check the video description for more.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't own a single one from this line of cinematic Kontakt libraries (Straylight, Pharlight, Mallet Flux, etc), but it seems that Native Instruments is continuing their winning combo of organic sound sources that in the past were usually reserved for certain boutique 3rd party developers, and their highly polished and user-friendly GUI's. From what I've seen in the brief overview, Arkhis is not an exception to this. Though I probably won't rush in getting it, sometimes I find it comforting to know that there are more and more of those tools that aim to simplify the complex and often daunting tasks of virtual orchestration, by letting you skip a few pages ahead, so to speak.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jul 10, 2020)

Stop tempting me you guys with these awesome demos!


----------



## Banquet (Jul 11, 2020)

Just bought this and had an hour playing with it. Totally blown away. I am someone who loves orchestral texture type libraries and this for me this is about as good as it gets. I tried some of the presets, which all seem lovely. I then got into the individual textures and they are all, without exception beautiful and amazing in their own right. I can see many occasions when I'll just use one texture. Then of course being able to stack three is just brilliant. I nearly talked myself out of this as I'm trying to be good - but well chuffed I got it!

A lot of this library would work really well with Spitfire's Tundra I think and the OACE grid stuff. I see myself getting a ton of use out of this!


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 11, 2020)

Banquet said:


> Just bought this and had an hour playing with it. Totally blown away. I am someone who loves orchestral texture type libraries and this for me this is about as good as it gets. I tried some of the presets, which all seem lovely. I then got into the individual textures and they are all, without exception beautiful and amazing in their own right. I can see many occasions when I'll just use one texture. Then of course being able to stack three is just brilliant. I nearly talked myself out of this as I'm trying to be good - but well chuffed I got it!
> 
> A lot of this library would work really well with Spitfire's Tundra I think and the OACE grid stuff. I see myself getting a ton of use out of this!


I also picked this up (yesterday) after watching as many videos I could find. I had the same reaction after exploring a bit. There are some beautiful textures going on and I can find a place for this type of material. I'll have to set aside some time to try some custom combinations. I still haven't gotten through all of the presets. There have been a lot of good libraries coming out lately. I think I'm done for this year. Hopefully Steinberg will release Cubase 11 soon so I'll save for that.


----------



## idematoa (Jul 16, 2020)

Arkhis : The first 25 seconds... 

*Orchestral Tools - Arkhis*
*Spitfire Audio - BBC Symphony Orchestra - Core
Spitfire Audio - Symphonic Motions
Spitfire Audio - Symphonic Strings Evolutions
Spitfire Audio - Angular String Evolutions
Spitfire Audio - Percussion Swarm*
*Soundiron - Voice Of Wind*


----------



## Igorianych (Jul 16, 2020)

Interesting. if I have time macro and micro, what can Arkhis give fundamentally new?


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 16, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> Interesting. if I have time macro and micro, what can Arkhis give fundamentally new?



Sorry to start off with something that isn't meant to offend, but:
If I have one snare, why should I bother getting another one? 

To be serious for a second. If you listen to the Arkhis demos and you think that you could gain something from it, that it inspires you, that you think you get the job done faster or simply love the sounds. GET IT!

If you think that this library is not a great addition and that you can do it all with your existing OT libs, then DON'T


----------



## Igorianych (Jul 16, 2020)

Waywyn said:


> Sorry to start off with something that isn't meant to offend, but:
> If I have one snare, why should I bother getting another one?
> 
> To be serious for a second. If you listen to the Arkhis demos and you think that you could gain something from it, that it inspires you, that you think you get the job done faster or simply love the sounds. GET IT!
> ...




I agree! I think I will buy. Sometimes even one timbre can inspire a project concept


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 16, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> I agree! I think I will buy. Sometimes even one timbre can inspire a project concept



Yep, I hope I didn't come across wrong, but just feel like mention the following:
Back then when I was new to all this, I was asking around about two libraries. I asked all kinds of composers if A is better or B, all the pros were like ... Duuuude, get B ... I got it and even though the lib was very great to use, it wasn't the sound I felt comfortable with. Every time I used it, I sort of forced myself to use it but hey: Dem pros said it was good so this is how it feels.

Today I know I should have listened to my heart and go with the stuff I feel inspired with and have fun using.

I know that isn't quite the same with your concerns right now ... but in a way, when it comes to sample libs or plugins, I feel that something is lame (and no matter how many pros recommend it) or that I get inspired just by looking at the GUI :D


----------



## Igorianych (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you, that's right.
Sometimes you want to understand if this is REALLY something important and allows you to take the next step, or it is an obsessive desire to buy a new library...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 16, 2020)

Igorianych said:


> Interesting. if I have time macro and micro, what can Arkhis give fundamentally new?


I'll try and answer this.

The OT Time libraries are driven by a single concept--the tick-tock rhythms of time. If you spend even a few hours with them, you realize the two libraries are brother and sister. It's just that there are different kinds of instruments ticking away in Macro from Micro. For example, the vocals have similar odd articulations--clockwork triplets Nana, Fifth Drops, Irregular Fifths, Clockwork 8ths Nana, etc (Micro) and clockworks noises, irregular fifths, sustains 2nd drops, etc (Macro). Not exactly the same, and the choirs are different, but immediately identifiable as not like anything else and part of the same distinct family.

Some may find these two libraries extremely inspiring, but there's no question the Time series is an offbeat, niche sound. More like the Spitfire evolutions and swarms and modulations than the Arks or Inspires.

Arkhis is a real NI type of thing, about making blends from existing high-quality curated samples, like Straylight and Pharlight. Very broad-based, intuitive, useful for all kinds of music. OT just gave NI the raw material from their various libraries to make it.

Even though I'd expect there are some Time series patches in Arkhis, I really don't think there's any overlap, because they are put to such a different use. I do think Arkhis would be a perfect supplement to the Time series, particularly because it was recorded at OT's Teldex Scoring Stage.


----------



## Igorianych (Jul 16, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'll try and answer this.
> 
> The OT Time libraries are driven by a single concept--the tick-tock rhythms of time. If you spend even a few hours with them, you realize the two libraries are brother and sister. It's just that there are different kinds of instruments ticking away in Macro from Micro. For example, the vocals have similar odd articulations--clockwork triplets Nana, Fifth Drops, Irregular Fifths, Clockwork 8ths Nana, etc (Micro) and clockworks noises, irregular fifths, sustains 2nd drops, etc (Macro). Not exactly the same, and the choirs are different, but immediately identifiable as not like anything else and part of the same distinct family.
> 
> ...




TigerTheFrog, thanks for such an informative review!

I really love this forum


----------



## TomaeusD (Jul 16, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I'll try and answer this.
> 
> The OT Time libraries are driven by a single concept--the tick-tock rhythms of time. If you spend even a few hours with them, you realize the two libraries are brother and sister. It's just that there are different kinds of instruments ticking away in Macro from Micro. For example, the vocals have similar odd articulations--clockwork triplets Nana, Fifth Drops, Irregular Fifths, Clockwork 8ths Nana, etc (Micro) and clockworks noises, irregular fifths, sustains 2nd drops, etc (Macro). Not exactly the same, and the choirs are different, but immediately identifiable as not like anything else and part of the same distinct family.
> 
> ...


I appreciate Igorianych's question and your thorough response. I'm in a similar position where I already own both Time Macro and Micro, and since OT and NI aren't so clear on where the sounds are sourced it is hard to know if this would add value to my template. So thank you. 

And I somehow missed @Nils Neumann's post a couple pages back, thank you for that as well!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 1, 2020)

I dont have any of the time micros and this seems like a good opportunity for me to get a dumbed down version for less "orchestral" work. 

All in all - it was fun to sit down and play with it. I liked the idea of layering two patches and then controlling one with CC1 and the other with CC2, so after a short time I noodled this up. Was nice to just kind of "Jam" over something texturally interesting, even if the whole hybrid/underscoring type stuff isn't my jam


----------



## Tonezou (Aug 1, 2020)

Can anyone guess/predict whether Arkhis will have a bigger than 25% discount in the near future? I also love how this library sounds, just wondering when to buy it.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 1, 2020)

Tonezou said:


> Can anyone guess/predict whether Arkhis will have a bigger than 25% discount in the near future? I also love how this library sounds, just wondering when to buy it.


My own feeling is that it won't be on sale again for quite awhile after tomorrow, BUT it might end up in the next version of Komplete. I say might because, in the past, NI has not included really recent releases of new products in Komplete, and one often has to wait another year or two until another version of Komplete comes out, So it is a gamble if you decide to wait for a bigger discount. I felt the current price was fair, bought it, and am quite happy with my purchase. And Sascha Knorr from OT created the presets so I doubt many will be disappointed with the product.


----------



## RonV (Aug 1, 2020)

Arkhis is an amazing sounding library out of the box. Amazingly playable with an expression pedal. Reminds me of some of the Heavyocity libraries, but combines strings, winds, brass and voice into a single preset. Well worth the price, IMHO.


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Aug 2, 2020)

RonV said:


> Arkhis is an amazing sounding library out of the box. Amazingly playable with an expression pedal. Reminds me of some of the Heavyocity libraries, but combines strings, winds, brass and voice into a single preset. Well worth the price, IMHO.



Am I better off holding out until Komplete 13 comes out? I've been desperately waiting for that because I don't want to double pay.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 2, 2020)

MarcHedenberg said:


> Am I better off holding out until Komplete 13 comes out? I've been desperately waiting for that because I don't want to double pay.


no. 

they dont typically put new libraries on komplete right away because they dont want to cannibalize their own sales. 

the symphony series for instance took about 3 years IIRC until it ended up on komplete. If it ends up in komplete it'll probably 14/15.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 2, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> no.
> 
> they dont typically put new libraries on komplete right away because they dont want to cannibalize their own sales.
> 
> the symphony series for instance took about 3 years IIRC until it ended up on komplete. If it ends up in komplete it'll probably 14/15.


Symphony series was treated differently from the start (and they are still in CE not Ultimate) and if NI is going to treat something differently this time around I’d say it would more likely be the solo strings than Arkhis. Of course they could do it with both. They may also decide to deprecate Ultimate this go around and not offer much new at that level in the hopes of creating demand for the upgrade to CE.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 2, 2020)

I think this is a very cool Library, and listening to the demos i can see it can be very inspiring, 

but i cant stop wondering why i just would not grab Spectrasonics Omnisphere to create some of these sounds. 

Am i missing something


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 2, 2020)

novaburst said:


> I think this is a very cool Library, and listening to the demos i can see it can be very inspiring,
> 
> but i cant stop wondering why i just would not grab Spectrasonics Omnisphere to create some of these sounds.
> 
> Am i missing something


in this case? recorded evolving textures with a real orchestra in teldex and a convenient package that doesn't require omnisphere(not everyone has reason enough to purchase it)


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 2, 2020)

IIRC, Straylight was released the same year as K12, and it isn't included in any of the K12 packages. So it seems likely Arkhis won't be part of K13... but who knows.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 2, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> in this case? recorded evolving textures with a real orchestra in teldex and a convenient package that doesn't require omnisphere(not everyone has reason enough to purchase it)



Don't get me wrong it sounds great but for the fact that there is a lot of morphing going on makes it elevant weather the instruments are real or not,

SpitFire and VSL are doing the same i think if Developers are pushing this road i think they need to be careful because there will be no reason as to why we want just grab a synth or sampler to do the same.

While innovation is a good thing we need to be careful we all don't end up doing the same thing as a common synth or sampler.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 2, 2020)

novaburst said:


> Don't get me wrong it sounds great but for the fact that there is a lot of morphing going on makes it elevant weather the instruments are real or not,
> 
> SpitFire and VSL are doing the same i think if Developers are pushing this road i think they need to be careful because there will be no reason as to why we want just grab a synth or sampler to do the same.
> 
> While innovation is a good thing we need to be careful we all don't end up doing the same thing as a common synth or sampler.


well the source being the interesting part allows it to be incorporated easier into templates from the same spaces. It being organic and sitting perfectly with orchestral samples makes it very niche. 

haven't seen this from VSL so much, but yes, this is SFA's hot seller at the moment - I just prefer OTs orchestral line and done work with these "fancy keyboard textures" type products often - so it's a better fit for me.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 2, 2020)

How it does Arkhis do on the darker/creepier side of the soundscape spectrum?
(Horror, dark underscore, etc.)

All of the play throughs I've watched seem like it's more light & ethereal, is it pretty evenly balanced between both?

Only a few hours left so hoping someone might be able to verify it's pretty evenly split...


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 3, 2020)

jcrosby said:


>


time attack

if you want to hang out on discord shoot me a PM and I can demo some stuff for ya.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 3, 2020)

best I can do, just me tabbin through preset at a time. Don't know how far into the list I got - but I must have gotten into the LFO territory and I'm about to fall outta my chair I'm so tired RN.

I'd have to say... mostly for tonal textures with some horror potential on the side.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> best I can do, just me tabbin through preset at a time. Don't know how far into the list I got - but I must have gotten into the LFO territory and I'm about to fall outta my chair I'm so tired RN.
> 
> I'd have to say... mostly for tonal textures with some horror potential on the side.




thank you!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

OT Time Macro (for Windows at least) suffered a terrible audio drop out when using the TM patches. You would hear a dropout or 'hickup' when the loop reset.
TM patches were layers such as these in Arkhis. Unfortunatly this glitch was never fixed and OT support told me that it wasan issue within Kontakt.

Question for those that use Arkhis already: Are there any dropouts, glitches or such when morphing?

I was really disappointed when I wasn't able to use those patches in Time Macro.. so I am tempted ti quasi upgrade now..


----------



## Nils Neumann (Aug 3, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> OT Time Macro (for Windows at least) suffered a terrible audio drop out when using the TM patches. You would hear a dropout or 'hickup' when the loop reset.
> TM patches were layers such as these in Arkhis. Unfortunatly this glitch was never fixed and OT support told me that it wasan issue within Kontakt.
> 
> Question for those that use Arkhis already: Are there any dropouts, glitches or auch when morphing?
> ...


It is a completely different instrument.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 3, 2020)

Last day to save 25%. And as Nils mentions, OT supplied the data for Arkhis, but it wasn’t compiled and programmed by them. Sascha Knorr did create the presets though.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 3, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Question for those that use Arkhis already: Are there any dropouts, glitches or auch when morphing?



I'm running an older MBP w/Dual cores with no glitches in Logic/Kontakt 6 player.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> It is a completely different instrument.



that is clear, yes.


----------



## Peter Hirdes (Aug 3, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> How it does Arkhis do on the darker/creepier side of the soundscape spectrum?
> (Horror, dark underscore, etc.)
> 
> All of the play throughs I've watched seem like it's more light & ethereal, is it pretty evenly balanced between both?
> ...


If You have a look into Robert Duzics Review You will find some presets on the more scary side.
Especially as he uses pitch control.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok, bought it. This will be my last treasure from the Summer Sales.


----------



## Henu (Aug 3, 2020)

"No, I'm not interested in another textural bullshit libr....HOLY FUCKING SHIT".

Downloading now. Goddamn you peeps at Orchestral Tools!!


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 3, 2020)

FWIW, I just got this and first impressions are great. Awesome sound quality. I have Time Macro + Micro, and still think these presets add value.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 3, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> best I can do, just me tabbin through preset at a time. Don't know how far into the list I got - but I must have gotten into the LFO territory and I'm about to fall outta my chair I'm so tired RN.
> 
> I'd have to say... mostly for tonal textures with some horror potential on the side.



Thank you a ton for this!


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 3, 2020)

Peter Hirdes said:


> If You have a look into Robert Duzics Review You will find some presets on the more scary side.
> Especially as he uses pitch control.



Thanks for this as well. Definitely does have some darker timbres as well and it's really cool you can control each layers pitch independently. That's a big part of what I was hoping for. Being able to create contrary motion between layers... Looks like you don't have distortion per layer, but you can have everything!
Thanks to both of you guys for posting these!


----------



## RobbertZH (Aug 3, 2020)

Fever Phoenix said:


> Question for those that use Arkhis already: Are there any dropouts, glitches or such when morphing?



No dropouts or glitches when morphing (on my windows 10 pc with 8-core cpu).
Morphing sounds smooth.


----------



## RobbertZH (Aug 3, 2020)

I am currently going through all presets.

This is not a normal orchestral library and you should not buy it if you expect normal string, woodwinds and brass sounds. This library is all about organic sounds _with movements_.

Movements can sound big or small,
some of which sound similar to those found in Intimate Textures from Heavyocity.
But where Intimate Textures was only strings, Arkhis has sounds from all families of the orchestra.

If too much movement is going one, you can put the volume of any of the three layers to zero, including the 1st and 2nd layer and hear how that changes the sound.

Take for example the motion preset "Celestial Message".
Setting the volume to zero of layer 1, makes the pad darker and removes the higher sounding string movements.

In each layer you can select a sound.
When you active only layer 1 and select a sound, you will hear that
the smallest movements can be found in some of the string, woodwinds, brass and choir sounds.
For example "String Orchestra - Long".
Movements are bigger and more pronounced in sounds like "String Orchestra - Drops".

The harp, mandolin, dulcimer, etc sounds are however all (timewise) randomly plucked.
Even that can sound sweet, like in the Sparkles preset "The Wind Sings".


----------



## Monkberry (Aug 3, 2020)

So I've had this since the day after it was released and just wanted to say I'm still loving it. Well worth the intro price from NI. A good amount of the presets are impressive as is but you can certainly change out sources edit effects. Never bought Time Macro or Micro but listening to their respective demos this seems different to me.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

well, it does feel like I gonna like this one, so I pulled the trigger.

looking forward to check it when I get back home.


----------



## unclecheeks (Aug 3, 2020)

After using it briefly, one feature I’d love is the ability to adjust cross fade shapes between the layers. From what I can tell, they’re additive - layer 1 always on, then 2 & 3 fade in over it.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 2, 2020)

Just got this 50% off during the NI sale and DAMN, I love it. Every patch is usuable and I've already come up with my own combos as well. This is top notch stuff!


----------



## lettucehat (Dec 2, 2020)

One of the true victims of my BF budget being blown to bits. I really like this but couldn't argue it was anything other than an indulgence. Maybe next summer my friend.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 2, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Just got this 50% off during the NI sale and DAMN, I love it. Every patch is usuable and I've already come up with my own combos as well. This is top notch stuff!


Great utility in this library.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 2, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Great utility in this library.



I just wish that they had included mute/solo buttons on each instrument for functional utility.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 2, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> I just wish that they had included mute/solo buttons on each instrument for functional utility.


I am not in front of that vi now but could you automate volume/expression?


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 2, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> I am not in front of that vi now but could you automate volume/expression?



Yes, confirmed the individual layer volumes are automatable.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 2, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> Yes, confirmed the individual layer volumes are automatable.


Well there you go - that done kitty cat is going to get skinned.


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm on the edge of buying this but I'm hesitant. 

To those of you who have this what contexts are you using it in? 
I appreciate it's an underscore tool but still would like to hear your thoughts. I like to compose the big orchestral rock stuff. 

Any and all responses would be appreciated. 

All the best


----------



## Larbguy (Dec 4, 2020)

Paul Owen said:


> I'm on the edge of buying this but I'm hesitant.
> 
> To those of you who have this what contexts are you using it in?
> I appreciate it's an underscore tool but still would like to hear your thoughts. I like to compose the big orchestral rock stuff.
> ...



it's not my favorite library, but i use it in almost every orchestral song where i have some kind of transition or building crescendo. it bolsters my string / orchestra swells and mixes with my other OT libraries really well. Easy to sprinkle on everything


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 4, 2020)

I love it. It’s like a poor man’s Time Macro/Micro...it can mimic Aperture Orchestra/Strings...it can sorta mimic Sptifire BDT. it’s a steal of an instrument at current price.

Provides great undercurrent texture to compositions.


----------



## Monkberry (Dec 4, 2020)

It is pretty great at transitional tasks and underscore pads with texture and movement as mentioned above. You can swap out presets within each of the 3 layers as well as change pitch and volume independently in each of the 3 layers. There are strings, woodwinds, brass, mandolins, guitar and more but not used in the typical sense. I find it inspirational but don't use it a whole lot as it doesn't fall under the bread and butter category. Brilliant in its own right, though.


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 4, 2020)

Has anyone used it outside of an orchestral context? I was listening to some demos and am wondering if it might work for ambient music and the like.


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 4, 2020)

the demo's and such don't impress me much at this point..


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 4, 2020)

I just wrote this last night using a fair bit of Arkhis


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 4, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I just wrote this last night using a fair bit of Arkhis



got a arkhis only render? (since this version is an in context version, not very clear what is what)


----------



## shadowsoflight (Dec 4, 2020)

Paul Owen said:


> I'm on the edge of buying this but I'm hesitant.
> 
> To those of you who have this what contexts are you using it in?
> I appreciate it's an underscore tool but still would like to hear your thoughts. I like to compose the big orchestral rock stuff.
> ...





Larbguy said:


> it's not my favorite library, but i use it in almost every orchestral song where i have some kind of transition or building crescendo. it bolsters my string / orchestra swells and mixes with my other OT libraries really well. Easy to sprinkle on everything



I just got this myself as one of two big purchases this year. Haven't had time to get into the full swing with it, but so far I really agree with @Larbguy - great at helping with transitions and crescendos. I watched a full preset walkthrough video () to give me a good idea of what I was getting.

For big orchestral rock stuff, I think it would be helpful - it would sit well in the background if you wanted to focus on guitar riffs, or help bolster a build in an extended guitar solo. It should also be great for working into or out of a track. Of course, it also depends on what else you have in your arsenal...


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 4, 2020)

It makes for great pad making. So you could also think of it as a poor man's 'Stephenson's Steam Band' from the Albions. Endless possibilities of manipulating the real orchestral sounds with decent onboard filters and fx.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 4, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> got a arkhis only render? (since this version is an in context version, not very clear what is what)


The active strings/bells and plucked stuff is all Arkhis. The low strings, woodwinds are Nucleus. Piano is NOIR


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone, 

Gonna get this tomorrow 👍

ATB


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 5, 2020)

My question is how tonal is it? Can you play chords and use it to accompany a melody? It’s hard for me to tell from the demos if the keyboard just changes the overall pitch of the sound or if it can actually play harmony.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 5, 2020)

You can play chords with it if that's what you mean.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 5, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> My question is how tonal is it? Can you play chords and use it to accompany a melody? It’s hard for me to tell from the demos if the keyboard just changes the overall pitch of the sound or if it can actually play harmony.



Absolutely. You can even build some basic ensemble string/woodwind patches that sound rather nice.


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 5, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> My question is how tonal is it? Can you play chords and use it to accompany a melody? It’s hard for me to tell from the demos if the keyboard just changes the overall pitch of the sound or if it can actually play harmony.



It can...dependent on which patch you use. Some patches are more atonal than others but this is perfectly capable of harmonies etc.

I had about ten minutes with it this evening and haven't scratched the surface.


----------



## Mannix (Dec 13, 2020)

Phenomenal.


----------



## PeterN (Mar 26, 2021)

Nils Neumann said:


> My track is now available on YouTube too



Your vid came up in my youtube algorithm today out of nowhere. Didnt even know the library existed, but got interested after watching your vid. How many months to black friday? If anyonbe sells, pls get in touch...

What about it now 1 year later, not much discussion going on. Seems very inspiring and I really like the idea. of this type of library. How to resist it now.


----------

